# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne >  Drganie miesni ciala :/

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,zaczne od tego ze jestem bardzo chudy i od dluzszego czasu mam drgania miesni w roznych czesciach ciala oraz szumy uszne,uciski czaszki,problemy z rownowaga,koncentracja,kolatanie serca,dretwienie rak i nog...Prosze o ponoc.Co do tego drgania to jak by cos bylo pod skora.help me

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zwykle takie drgania są na tle nerwowym. Byłeś z tym u lekarza? Stawiam na nerwicę lękową, ale bez odpowiednich badań się nie obejdzie. Nie zwlekaj, takich rzeczy się nie bagatelizuje.

pozdrawiam
ak

----------


## pani marusia

Drżenie mięśni i kłopoty z koncentracją, jak i pozostałe dolegliwości które opisałeś, mogą być objawem niedoborów niektórych mikroelementów (najczęściej magnezu) i witamin (najczęściej z grupy B).
W każdym razie wizyta u lekarza jest nieunikniona.

----------


## susu

Drgawki ciała są pierwszymi objawami choroby Willsona, choroby Parkinsona lub może to być uszkodzenie pnia mózgu. Drgawki to też objaw epilepsji. Ktoś już wspomniał,  ze może to być na tle nerwowym. To, ze jesteś bardzo chudy moze też tłumaczyć prznajmniej część tych objawów. Myślę, ze może to zła dieta. To, że jest się bardzo chudym może świadczyć o obecność tasiemca. Tasiemce nie tylko żyją w jelitach. Może dojść do wlęgnięcia się tasiemca w mózgu (choić to nie jest częste), a wtedy trudno jest go usunąć... Oczywiście muszisz iść do lekarza.Najlepiej nie zwlekaj z wizytą.Pozdrawiam :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mialem tomografie komouterowa mozgu i wszystko jest dobrze,wyszlo tylko ze mam wieksza prawa polkule mozgu. Co do wzrostu na 188 cm mam 68 kg wagi,a chudy jestem jak brzoza,mialem tez problemy z kregoslupem i nie moge dzwigac.

----------

